# Emperor - Good or Bad ?



## LanceD (Feb 8, 2006)

Just finished this Emperor in a closed end design at the request of a customer. I don't know whether I like the closed design or not, so any comments on it would be appreciated. It 's already sold so I won't be stuck with a pen that I can't sell.

Thanks,  Lance


----------



## YoYoSpin (Feb 8, 2006)

Good, very good, excellent in fact...no question about it.


----------



## Ron Mc (Feb 8, 2006)

Lance,
Very nice pen! What material is that?[]


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd say it's a babe. I've been considering the same thing but have a hard time throwing away what probably amounts to a $10 section of the pen. If I'm payin $50 for a kit, I want people to see all $50 worth of parts. Thats the cheap side. The other side says shut up and make a closed end Emperor. Great job!


----------



## JimGo (Feb 8, 2006)

I really like that Lance.  In some ways, I think I like it better than the standard Emperor.


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 8, 2006)

Wow, Lance, I love it! In fact, this is the first non b2b Emperor I've seen that I liked. Quite stunning actually.


----------



## gerryr (Feb 8, 2006)

Excellent job, Lance.  That really looks good.  I think I like it better than the standard also.  Maybe we could get CSUSA to sell a version just for closed end pens?[]


----------



## pete00 (Feb 8, 2006)

lance

wow ...what a great pen !!!


----------



## thetalbott4 (Feb 8, 2006)

If you dont mind, whats a closed end Emp fetching these days?


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 8, 2006)

A beautiful, very excellent pen, no doubt. But it loses something in the translation with the loss of parts designed to compliment the whole. IMHO.


----------



## Randy_ (Feb 8, 2006)

That is one terrific looking pen!!![^][^]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Feb 8, 2006)

Hi Lance,

That is One awesome looking pen...I like it very much!!!

what type of pen material did you use here?

Thanks!


----------



## DWK5150 (Feb 8, 2006)

Its not just good its Great!!!


----------



## PatLawson (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LanceD_
> <br />Just finished this Emperor in a closed end design...



Lance,
When I read your description, (and before I looked at the photo), I was cringing at the very thought [] and was prepared to NOT like it. But when I saw the photo I was very surprised and amazed - I think it looks fantastic! Quite elegant and very beautiful.

Pat L.

Laguna Beach, CA  USA
http://PensByPatricia.com/NewPens


----------



## Scott (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it is supurb!  What a great looking pen!

Scott.


----------



## LanceD (Feb 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Lance,
> Very nice pen! What material is that?[]



It's Berea's acrylic acetate no. AA-25 solid black. It's only 3/4" and not much room to spare when drilling [xx(].
Thanks everyone for all the nice comments. I wasn't too sure about it but I think i'll do another one in the near future, maybe out of alternative ivory.

Lance


----------



## Deere41h (Feb 8, 2006)

First closed end Emperor I'v seen, and I do like it.  Very well done Lance!!


----------



## chigdon (Feb 8, 2006)

I think it is great as well.  I have to echo the idea that I would hate to toss such an expensive and detailed part but really like the way this looks.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PatLawson_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, me too. I thought "What a waste of money and resources to mutilate a nice looking pen" I must say that it turned out great! Probably a bit lighter than a standard Emporer as well.


----------



## csb333 (Feb 9, 2006)

That is one fine looking pen! The best emporer I've seen yet.- Chris


----------



## PenWorks (Feb 10, 2006)

Very sharp looking pen Lance, good job. 
The best thing about it, it's sold []


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 10, 2006)

I've never been a fan of closed end pens, until now.  That is spectacular.  I love the shape.  Of course, I am hooked on wood, but your choice of materials really works!.
Rob


----------



## LanceD (Feb 10, 2006)

I want to thank everyone for all of the nice comments on the design and shape of the pen. I kinda hated to eliminate a decorative part of the pen but as I see now it reallt doesn't make a whole lot of difference on the look of it. It's also a good bit lighter in the hand and real comfortable writing with it.
On another GOOD note, my customer wound up giving it away to one of his best customers (he's a salesman for a large oilfield company) and asked me to make two more identical to it and has ordered a few Barons in the closed end design.
I'm really GLAD I DID THIS ONE[][].

Lance


----------



## jdavis (Feb 10, 2006)

super nice pen


----------



## MDWine (Feb 10, 2006)

good? maybe...  excellent?  Definitely!


----------

